# jmb router



## trojan62 (May 12, 2011)

has anyone got a manual for a jmb router or can scan it for me, it seems to be quite an obscure model, i cant find any details about it.
any help would be apprecciatted.

thanks.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Chris and welcome to the forum

I think that the JMB might be a generic Chinese router. If you could post a picture it might be possible for someone to identify the model and point you in the right direction

Regards

Phil

Edit: I Googled and found a couple for sale on eBaY here and here. That router looks identical to the Power Devil router of a few years ago and to the Direct Power is still sold by Screwfix (who might be persuaded to supply you with a manual). It is a generic model sold in a variety of colours and names, but all fundamentally the same. Personally I can't see the manual providing you with much information


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah that's a generic Chinese router, also sold by Einhell, Power Plus and various other names. I used to have one, it lasted about 8 months with very little use.
What do you need to know about it ?


----------

